# College FOOTBAWL!



## Kaine (Jul 17, 2009)

It's just around the corner. And since I've seen a few folks around here already don't like the SEC (Haters gonna hate), let me be the first.

ESS EEEE SEEEE! ESSS EEE SEEE!

Just kidding.

Anyway, post some videos of your team that get you pumped up.






Even if you don't like the Bulldogs, I recommend you stick around for some of the Greg Blue tackles. He's the one that sidewalk slams the Vandy player and knocks the f**k out of the Auburn player. He was a BEAST!

And that big white monster of a DE, #47, that is David Pollak giving QBs hell.

And of course, Hershel! If you don't at least respect Hershel Walker, you can just go the hell on, imo.


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

i mostly just pay attention to the nfl but i like college to its just hard because colorado teams are never no good but i still like the buffs and the rams hopefully with colorado going to the pac10 that will help but i dont know


----------



## Kaine (Jul 17, 2009)

4realguy said:


> i mostly just pay attention to the nfl but i like college to its just hard because colorado teams are never no good but i still like the buffs and the rams hopefully with colorado going to the pac10 that will help but i dont know


UGA plays colorado next year, I think. I don't know if them changing conferences will affect that or not.

They played them a few years ago too.

Wasn't that long ago that colorado won the big 12 was it? Time flys for my old ***, so I'm not sure.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

As a youth, I remember waking up on Saturday mornings at 10:30 to this, until they changed the theme to big and rich, "ya were coming to your city" bull****. Bubba Sparxxx use to change the lyrics to the song each week for whatever was going on in the college football world. Nowadays I can't stand to watch the show because it doesn't get me fired up like it did in the past.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Kaine (Jul 17, 2009)

Good stuff kos.


----------



## Kaine (Jul 17, 2009)

Speaking of the gameday crew..


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

ACC all the way baby!


----------



## raidersfan (Jun 7, 2010)

Lets go South Carolina or the "real USC". I cant wait for this upcoming season. Especially for our 2nd game against UGA in Colombia. Its time for some revenge for last years loss.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

raidersfan said:


> Lets go South Carolina or the "real USC". I cant wait for this upcoming season. Especially for our 2nd game against UGA in Colombia. Its time for some revenge for last years loss.


speaking of revenge for last year's loss... I'm a Clemson fan.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can tell you that after last season's Cinderella story for University of Cincinnati here, it has been rough on Notre Dame fans. As you know, Brian Kelly was swiped from UC to replace Charlie Weis last fall. This will be his first season. I have had to keep my Notre Dame support in the closet, even though they know my parents grew up in the South Bend area.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Kaine said:


> It's just around the corner. And since I've seen a few folks around here already don't like the SEC (Haters gonna hate), let me be the first.
> 
> ESS EEEE SEEEE! ESSS EEE SEEE!
> 
> ...


Here is what my favorite player did in his rookie year in the NFL. I remember I gave you the youtube clip to his college highlights last year.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

And I hope you dont take this personally because I do believe Knowshon Moreno is a very good running back but he got bamboozled by Roy Williams last year .


----------



## Mar55 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hook'em Horns! Go Texas!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Go UTEP. :um


----------



## FlyEaglesFly (Jun 12, 2008)

Kaine said:


> UGA plays colorado next year, I think. I don't know if them changing conferences will affect that or not.
> 
> They played them a few years ago too.
> 
> Wasn't that long ago that colorado won the big 12 was it? Time flys for my old ***, so I'm not sure.


I'm a CU grad and I went to Athens for the UGA-CU game back in 2006 -that was one of the most crushing days of my life...UGA was ranked something like #8 in the country and we were coming off a terrible start including a loss to I-AA Montana State...Somehow we were up 13-0 after 3 quarters and Sanford Stadium was quiet, except for our fan section which was going absolutely ape!...of course it all fell apart in the 4th and we lost 14-13 :no Still was a pretty good trip though, the UGA fans were unbelievably friendly and welcoming...

Definitely looking forward to getting some revenge this year in Boulder - wish I could be there for it but I know that Folsom Field will be rockin' for it...

This vid here, of when we beat #3 Oklahoma back in 2007, definitely gets me pumped up - it was my last year at CU and that upset was probably the greatest moment of my college years...


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

UMass is playing Michigan at the Big House on September 18. I'm not expecting us to pull an Appalachian State, but it should be exciting regardless. It will be the largest crowd UMass has ever played in front of. If I had disposable income, I would be making that trip for sure. But, well, I don't. :|

Also, the UMass-New Hampshire game on October 23 is going to be played at Gillette Stadium (home of the Patriots). I hope to be able to go to that one.

Here's a big hit from our spring game this year:


----------



## bassy (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

...sorry Melissa. =)


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Old, but still good


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

the cheat said:


> ...sorry Melissa. =)


boooooo on Nebraska!!!

This should change your mind:






Love my Aggie football, win or lose! Patiently waiting for a 1998 repeat. Maybe this year .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It'll be interesting to see what happens with my Fighting Irish. I work in Cincinnati, where they just got their new coach. They don't know I am an Irish fan :lol.


----------



## MrWorry (Sep 5, 2009)

Although my Trojans are on probation, won't turn there back on them because of 1 greedy dumbass. This has got to be one of the strangest offseasons in their history. And i can't say i'm too fond of Kiffin.

Anyways, this would have gotten me pumped up.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

4 commits in a day. Kelly is turning this ship around.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MrWorry said:


> Although my Trojans are on probation, won't turn there back on them because of 1 greedy dumbass. This has got to be one of the strangest offseasons in their history. And i can't say i'm too fond of Kiffin.
> 
> Anyways, this would have gotten me pumped up.


I heard about this on the HBO Real Sports show, but caught it late. Pete Carroll lol :lol :lol) was behind something. What exactly happened? Wait a minute, I know he's gone, but is one of the Harbaugh - YEAH - that man CUSSES on TV! :mum


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

http://www.zakarianfollett.com/
Zack's website.


----------



## MrWorry (Sep 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I heard about this on the HBO Real Sports show, but caught it late. Pete Carroll lol :lol :lol) was behind something. What exactly happened? Wait a minute, I know he's gone, but is one of the Harbaugh - YEAH - that man CUSSES on TV! :mum


Pete Carroll is worried about promoting his book now. He ran away when he knew the gauntlet was gonna be laid down on the school. I don't believe it when he says he didn't know what was going on.

On the other hand Reggie Bush pretty much gave the middle finger to a sports agent by accepting a house for his family, and then not signing with him when all things were done. How dumb was that.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

UMass opens its season with a 27-23 upset of William & Mary, the #4 team in FCS. I'll be in a good mood the rest of the day now. 

Oh, and speaking of FCS, Jacksonville State (out of the OVC) is taking Ole Miss to overtime. Go JSU!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

If UTEP loses against a division II football team it will be embarassing. :um


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

JSU did it! What a finish, unbelievable! Way to represent FCS!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> If UTEP loses against a division II football team it will be embarassing. :um


The SWAC is an FCS conference, so UAPB is a D-I team, not D-II. But I get your point.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

North Dakota State beats Kansas 6-3, making it two wins for FCS teams over BCS-conference teams today. Way to go Bison!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

FCS strikes again with JMU taking down VaTech!

South Dakota's win over Minnesota makes it four FCS wins over BCS-conference teams so far this year. Gardner-Webb's win over Akron makes it five FCS-over-FBS wins overall.

All of that said, I'm not getting my hopes up when UMass goes into Ann Arbor next week.


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

anonymid said:


> FCS strikes again with JMU taking down VaTech!
> .


I do not like this. Virginia Tech basically screwed Boise State's shot at the national championship by losing to an FCS team.

My team, USC, is not looking too good so far. They barely squeaked out a win against the cellar dwellers of the ACC, Virginia. They don't seem to care this year at all and I don't blame them because they are basically playing for nothing with all of these NCAA infractions.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anonymid said:


> All of that said, I'm not getting my hopes up when UMass goes into Ann Arbor next week.


Well, how about that, it's a game at the half! Michigan up 21-17. UMass was actually up 17-7 late, but Michigan scored two TDs in the final 1:05 of the half. Oh well, I'll take it.

This is actually a very sad day for UMass, though. Our marching band director died of a heart attack late Thursday night as the band was en route to Ann Arbor. I played in the band all four of my years there. Still having a very hard time wrapping my head around this . . . it's just heartbreaking.

Anyway, GO UMASS!


----------



## basketball is my drug (Jun 20, 2010)

im calling texas tech to beat the longhorns tonight.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

UMass is making a game of it! They've cut it to 42-37 with a couple minutes to go!

Very strong showing by UMass today regardless of the outcome. 439 yards of offense so far, so the 37 points are no fluke. A great sign for this team going forward.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

UMass falls short, 42-37 final score. Oh well, it was an extremely strong showing. The defense was obviously overmatched, but the the offense had a great game. Makes me very confident going forward. Expectations were low going into the season, but right now it looks like this should be a playoff team. Kyle Havens, the QB, has improved a ton since last year. And the running game has been great.

Oh, and I take _great_ pleasure in noting that UMass made a much stronger showing in the Big House than UConn did:

9/4
Michigan 30
UConn 10

9/18
Michigan 42
UMass 37


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im interested in watching the Arizona and Iowa game. also texas tech vs texas pretty interesting matchups..:banana my UTEP miners will be at home playing their rivalry against NMSU aggies..


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Cal sure did lay a big one last night. They basically got pistol whipped. Coach's fault they didn't know how to defend against that.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

UMass's season ended today with a narrow loss to a pesky Rhode Island team. We almost certainly would've made the FCS playoffs had we won today. The CAA was brutal this year, and we didn't quite make it out alive. So close, yet so far. :cry

Anyway, even when UMass doesn't make it, I still always look forward to the FCS playoffs. The bracket will be announced in a little over eight hours. Can't wait!


----------



## inneedofher (Jun 18, 2010)

We may not be going to the National Championship again this year, but ROLLLLLLTIDE anyways!!! Hope South Carolina beats Auburn in the SEC!


----------



## inneedofher (Jun 18, 2010)

Kaine said:


> It's just around the corner. And since I've seen a few folks around here already don't like the SEC (Haters gonna hate), let me be the first.
> 
> ESS EEEE SEEEE! ESSS EEE SEEE!
> 
> ...


 SEC is my conference. Def a big conference.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you for not screwing up, Buckeyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^What were they wearing? :lol

*Fighting Irish beat USC for the first time since 2001!!!!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

It looks like UMass is going to be moving up to FBS and joining the MAC. No official announcement yet, but it sounds like this is going to happen:

http://bostonherald.com/sports/columnists/view.bg?articleid=1299775&srvc=sports&position=2


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^Yep, things are getting interesting! And, TCU is moving to the Big East...happy for them :yes. 

Just heard that A&M is going to the Cotton Bowl :yay.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> ^What were they wearing? :lol
> 
> *Fighting Irish beat USC for the first time since 2001!!!!


Haha, they always wear some kind of classic gear. Last year it was cool, because they had new light weight pads and equipment.

Woo! USC is my personal rival. OSU still owes them one. Kind of ticks me off when people think the eastern schools have no chance against the western schools. :roll


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Looks like UTEP will be going to a bowl game this year. :banana


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^I seriously thought you were kidding. You're not...I love it. UTEP gets a bowl game and UT doesn't :lol :lol.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

melissa75 said:


> ^I seriously thought you were kidding. You're not...I love it. UTEP gets a bowl game and UT doesn't :lol :lol.


 Lol. Hmm. Ya thats kind of weird i wouldnt expect the longhorns to not be bowling. Utep though has a lot of work to do their really inconsistent. Its a good school though imo.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Red turf!

http://www.ncaa.com/allaccess/?media=215166


----------



## lepoo7 (Nov 24, 2010)

OREGON is in the national title game! And to quote Flavor Flav "Yeah BOIIII" 
:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i really like the bold play calling and trickery of chip kelly. i think that have a good shot at winning if they execute that part.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

WAR EAGLE!!! Oregon doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

FCS semifinals this weekend! Villanova @ Eastern Washington tonight on the red turf at EWU, and Georgia Southern @ Delaware tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Excited about the FCS championship game Friday night (Delaware vs. Eastern Washington), but given that's it's being played IN THE DALLAS METRO AREA (Pizza Hut Park in Frisco) ON THE SAME FREAKING NIGHT AS THE COTTON BOWL, the attendance should be underwhelming to say the least. Talk about terrible, terrible scheduling.

Anyway, Delaware coach K.C. Keeler is rumored to be in the running for the now-vacant UConn job. Former UMass coach (and outgoing Miami offensive coordinator) Mark Whipple--who led us to our I-AA title in '98--has been mentioned for the job as well. I'd be excited to see him get the job, but if UMass ends up making the leap to FBS (likely, but not yet official), I'd rather see him come back to Amherst.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah the Cotton Bowl should've been played on New Years.


----------



## ninevoltz (Jun 30, 2009)

I was only able to watch the FCS game on ESPN3... it was great though due to the comeback from EWU, but I really wanted to watch the Cotton Bowl. Oh well, the important one comes this monday!


----------

